# Moving from Dubai to Riyadh - Need Help



## mike0909 (7 mo ago)

Hello everybody,

I recently left Dubai for the US and boxed up all my belongings and stored them at The Box Storage company. I chose this company because they offer to ship all stored items anywhere in the world without the need for me to travel back. 

So, I finally got a solid job offer in Riyadh, and when I contacted the box company to give me a quote, I was shocked with the cost. After discount, they're quoting 15,000 dirham?? Does this sound right? (shipping door-to-door from Dubai to Riyadh?) I don't have any furniture, it's just boxes from a one bedroom apartment (about 25CBM or like 45 boxes).

Do you guys think that's a fair price? if not, any reparable shipping providers in Dubai that might be a better price? Any experiences would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Mike


----------

